
SmartOS and FreeBSD multi cloud management for everyone - Licenser
https://blog.project-fifo.net/cloud-management-for-everyone/
======
Licenser
I'm happy to answer questions to FiFo.cloud if anyone is curious :)

~~~
erronjason
The post says to hurry and sign up, yet I'm not sure where I'm to be signing
up for access at.

Just looking to be put on the list so I can try it out once it's released to a
larger audience.

~~~
Licenser
Hi sorry if the post didn't made that clean. You can sign up here:
[https://try.fifo.cloud/](https://try.fifo.cloud/)

Or feel free to shoot dm on twitter (@project_fifo) w/ your e-mail and I will
make sure you get an invite :)

